# Active Directory Binding



## pnkj (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi,

We have mac OS X 10.8.5 system. We have binded them with ad server. User login with their credentials. But from last 5 days we are unable to login with AD users. It shows a red dot poping up "Network accounts are unavailable". We have checked DNS server AD server all are fine. But it cannot able to login with AD user. Any body have any idea what we should have to do to overcome with this problem. Please suggest me asap.
Thanks...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you made sure the Macs are connected to the network? Have you made sure that the network connection settings are correct. You can connect to wired and wireless at the same time to different networks, and tell the Mac which to use first. If the first network isn't connected to the AD server, then you'll fail. Have you tried creating new accounts to make sure there isn't something corrupt on the old accounts?


----------



## pnkj (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Sinclair,

Yes notwork connection are fine and no other networks are connected. nslookup also respond to AD Server. All things are fine.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, I'm tapped out, as I have no experience with AD servers. The only other thing I can think of is that some setting have gotten corrupted, either on the server or local machines.


----------



## pnkj (Mar 9, 2013)

any one have any idea how to do it....


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you gone to the forums on Apple's support site? You'll find people there that know and use AD and so may have either run into this problem or know what to do. Ad isn't generally used at home, and this site is geared more for helping home users.


----------



## pnkj (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes I have posted on Apple's support site but no one responding......


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, they are also full of volunteers, so you will have to wait until one with an answer can help.


----------

